# Last but not least



## scandalously in love

How would you translate this phrase? (approximatively, not literally...)

J'ai déjà cherché les forums, mais rien trouvé....

Moderator note: multiple threads on this subject have been merged.


----------



## Mycall

"Le meilleur pour la fin" "la cerise sur le gâteau" "le dernier pour la bonne bouche"


----------



## MelB

This is a guess!  How about:  "The best for the end: the cherry on the cake.  May it go to one who is deserving."


----------



## scandalously in love

any other suggestions?

I'm referring to people, and I don't mean to say that this person is better than the rest, rather that he's just the littlest!


----------



## LV4-26

Do you mean the youngest child ? You're naming them from the oldest to the youngest ?


----------



## OlivierG

I have already heard the litteral translation in French:
"Et enfin, le dernier mais non (or "pas") le moindre..."


----------



## scandalously in love

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Do you mean the youngest child ? You're naming them from the oldest to the youngest ?


 
Basically yeah... that's what I'm doing 


So, Olivier, you think I could take the literal translation then?


----------



## pieanne

Yes, that's what we use: "Le dernier, et pas/non le moindre", comme Olivier le dit.


----------



## scandalously in love

okay... should I say:

"Et le dernier, et pas le moindre" (sounds silly with two "et's"??)

or

"Et le dernier, mais pas le moindre"

Edit: nevermind, I just reread Olivier's post... that solves that...


----------



## sanghasri

I would appreciate it if anyone could tell me whether ther is a neat translation of this?

Merci d'avance
Sanghasri


----------



## Prongsmate

I would say that "Last but not least" translates to "Le dernier et non le moindre"....but it depends on the context

If you want to say "And...last but not least...Martin", then "le dernier et non le moindre" makes sense. 

But


----------



## Janric

"Le dernier sinon le moindre"

Nevertheless, "Le" being a pronoun what the noun, it refers to, must be clear or be clarified soon. If not you have to construct it that way: "Le dernier "noun", sinon le moindre, ...". For instance: "Et pour finir, le dernier point, sinon le moindre, ..."


----------



## Gil

"Le dernier sinon le moindre"  means "Last if not the least"
The guy would have to be either last or least...

My suggestion:
""Le dernier, mais non le moindre"


----------



## zam

'Dernier(e) ______ (point/détail/précision/élément/etc.), mais non des moindres, ...


----------



## edwingill

*enfin et surtout* is the neatest.More cumbersome *dernier point à souligner et non des moindres*


----------



## LV4-26

Certains Français (qui veulent faire leur intéréssant ) ne le traduisent pas. Genre  (réunion de jeunes cadres commerciaux dynamiques) :
- _Et enfin, last not but least, notre politique de communication agressive nous  a permis de relever ce challenge marketting.....
_Vous pouvez inventer la suite à votre guise si vous savez parler la "novlangue".


----------



## twinkeltoe81

Hi,

I really need to translate the following sentence:

"Last but by no means least we want to target Small Offices and Home Workers ..."

I came up with the following "Le dernier, mais non le moindre nous voulons cibler les petites bureaux et les personnes, qui travaillent chez elles ..."

but am not very sure that this is correct.

Please help.

Thanx Christiane


----------



## DiamondTino

Enfin, mais tout autant important...


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

_
Enfin, et peut-être surtout, nous voulons cibler les bureaux de quelques personnes et les travailleurs à domicile
_or_
Enfin et surtout, nous ..._

_The GDT recommands  _"informatique individuelle et des petites entreprises" _for "small office / home office (SOHO)" [market], which might apply in your context.
_


----------



## zef7

Bonjour, comment pourriez-vous traduire l'expression "last but not least" en francais?
Merci


----------



## Ploupinet

"Le dernier, mais pas le moindre"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On dit souvent "Enfin, le dernier <truc> mais non des moindres".
Mais il faudrait du contexte.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

colloquially :

et enfin, la cerise sur le gâteau, ...

et enfin, le meilleur pour la fin, ...


----------



## zef7

Oh, d'accord, merci beacoup!


----------



## chagou

Can we use this expression in a formal letter?


----------



## Kippson

I agree with DiamondTino, and yes, this could surely be used in a formal letter.


----------



## genevois

Hi, I was wondering if there is an expression similar to "last but not the least" in French. Thank you very much in advance for your advice.


----------



## clairet

I think the normal English expression is "last but not least" (literally the same as your phrase but it's unusual to include a definite article), as when a speaker gives a list of people present with someone particularly important at the end of the list.


----------



## genevois

Many thanks for your response. That's very helpful.


----------



## Caleidoscopio

Bonjour, chers amis!
quelqu´un pourrait me dire s´il existe en français une expression équivalente? par exemple pour l´utiliser comme introduction pour le dernier élément d´une énumération.

Merçi de votre aide!


----------



## maratoche

Le dernier mais pas le moindre? 

Although, i'm not sure if there is another expression but this definitely gives the meaning across. Probably better to wait for a native though...


----------



## edwingill

"enfin et surtout".


----------



## doodlebugger

maratoche said:


> Le dernier mais pas le moindre


----------



## LaVache

Today I saw in a copy of Alternatives Economiques (French magasine) the expression "last but not least" placed in itallics in English in the middle of the text which was obviously all in French. Other French people here; Is it common in France now to borrow this expression from English or is the writer I'm reading a rare exception?


----------



## Kecha

I've _heard_ it a lot, but never _read_ it, especially not in a formal context like an economics article. I guess he was trying to sound light or funny?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Keeping it _as is_ would be my own choice.
A quick search for "et, last but not least" on Google Books gets more than 4000 hits, from French writers from all horizons (philosophy, economics, politics...)
I take it as a proof that it is now widely undestood (on par with e.g. many latin expressions.)


----------



## Interprete

Quite simply "sans oublier bien sûr".

"Enfin et surtout", "le meilleur pour la fin", "la cerise sur le gâteau" imho don't work here, because they imply that the last point is more important than the others, while "last but not least" simply means that the last point is just as important [despite it being mentioned last], not necessarily more so than the others.


----------



## Roger-le-lorrain

Dans un bon nombre de cas on peut utiliser "Pour couronner le tout"


----------



## Interprete

A l'oral, j'ai entendu ''et enfin mais surtout, ..." qui m'a paru être une très bonne solution, même si à l'écrit ça passe peut-être moins bien.


----------



## Lucky19

Le dernier mais en rien/en aucun cas le moindre.


----------

